# ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛



## R0O0O0KY (28 أكتوبر 2007)

<<<<<<سلام المسيح>>>>>>​ 
دى مجموعة من الصور الى بتبين الفـــــــــــــــــــرق بين ايام الزمن الجميل و زمنا الى احنا عايشين فية
1-الفـــــــــــــــــــرق الاول بين شباب زمان و الشباب الروش بتاع دلوقتى:ura1::ura1:



 
هههههه شباب الDVD :t12::t12:​ 
2-الفـــــــــــــــــــرق الثانى بين الاغانى بتاعت زمان زى ام كلثوم و اغانى دلوقتى الجامدة اوى و الى تسلطن يعنى:a63::a63: زى بتاعت ام سحلول ههههههههههه


 
بحبك يا حمـــــــــــــــــــار:crying::crying: ((قمة الرومانسية))​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*

ههههههههههههههههههه
احلى ما فى الموضوع ده الرجالة بتاعت دلوقتى 
ههههههههههههههههه
لا بصراحة ياروكى كان عندك حق لما قلت هتقعدوا كل واحد فيكم فى شقة
انا دلوقتى عزرتك 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك ده 
اللى هيجاوبك بانه يقدر ابعتهولى على طول
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> احلى ما فى الموضوع ده الرجالة بتاعت دلوقتى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا بصراحة ياروكى كان عندك حق لما قلت هتقعدوا كل واحد فيكم فى شقة
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتى بقى يا مرمر انى كنت صح:smile01 علشان تصدقى...... كنت اتمنى انى اكون زى الراجل بتاع زمان دة هههههههه:smile02 كنت اجرت خيمة فى الصحراء و  قعتها فى الحمام ههههههههه

لالالالالالالا معتقدش خالص انى فية راجل عندة الشجاعة انو يضحى بعمرة هههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتى بقى يا مرمر انى كنت صح:smile01 علشان تصدقى...... كنت اتمنى انى اكون زى الراجل بتاع زمان دة هههههههه:smile02 كنت اجرت خيمة فى الصحراء و  قعتها فى الحمام ههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالا معتقدش خالص انى فية راجل عندة الشجاعة انو يضحى بعمرة هههههه
> 
> شكرا لردك الجميل يا مرمر​



ااااااااااايه ده ياروكى 
هو انت طلعت منهم ههههههههههههه
ياستار يا حليم 
هأبقى اصليلك يا روكى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ااااااااااايه ده ياروكى
> هو انت طلعت منهم ههههههههههههه
> ياستار يا حليم
> هأبقى اصليلك يا روكى
> ههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههه ياريت يا مرمر محتاج صلاتك ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش انا دلك الرجل يا مرمر هههههههههه:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## gift (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*

ميرسي ليك يا روكي الموضوع بتاعك حلو اوي


----------



## fayse_f (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*

بنعيب عليك يا زمن لكن العيب منا ملناش معين غير ربنا هوه قريب منا
                 الرب يبارككم اخوتي


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا روكي الموضوع بتاعك حلو اوي



شكرااااا جدا يا جيفت على ردك الجميل دة​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



fayse_f قال:


> بنعيب عليك يا زمن لكن العيب منا ملناش معين غير ربنا هوه قريب منا
> الرب يبارككم اخوتي



 كلامك100%:fun_oops::fun_oops: شكرا على ردك يا Fayse_F​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*

كل وقت وليه امووووووووورة

لو عاوزين زمان
قولوا للزمان ارجع يازماااااااااان:t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



twety قال:


> كل وقت وليه امووووووووورة
> 
> لو عاوزين زمان
> قولوا للزمان ارجع يازماااااااااان:t33:



اية دة ام كلثوم ولا تويتى الى بتتكلم دى ههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا تويتى و نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## fayse_f (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*

شكراً روكي علي اطرائك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



fayse_f قال:


> شكراً روكي علي اطرائك الرب يبارك حياتك



شكرا لردك الجميل دة يا Fayse_f و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girl of my lord (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*








هههههههههههه
عشان بس يعرفوا الجيل ده 
بس برده بحبك ياحمار تنفع لجمعيه الرفق بالحيوان
حلوووووووووووو جددااااااااا الموضوع ميرسي روكي وابقي سلملي علي الدكتورة مراتك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الفــــــــــــــــرق بين الزمن الجميل و زمنا دة¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,*



dolly قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عشان بس يعرفوا الجيل ده
> بس برده بحبك ياحمار تنفع لجمعيه الرفق بالحيوان
> حلوووووووووووو جددااااااااا الموضوع ميرسي روكي وابقي سلملي علي الدكتورة مراتك
> ههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
كماااااااااااااااااان جوزتونى الدكتورة!!!!!:fun_lol: يا دوللى انا اتمرمت بالجوازات دى:a82: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليكى يا دوللى على ردك و نورتى الموضوع يا باشا​


----------

